# WTB R33 GTR Rear Subframe



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

Anyone have a spare? Are there other cars that share the same subframe? Would like to keep Hicas...

Located in Oxford

hit me up


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi mate, i have a complete R34 GT-R for sale that will fit your R33 GT-R


----------



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

professor matt said:


> Hi mate, i have a complete R34 GT-R for sale that will fit your R33 GT-R


Hey, I just need the subframe, what do you want for it?


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

£400 mate


----------

